# Deer stand to cut down trees



## Newtreeman (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey guys, hope all are doing well. I'm a busy man and looking to get into tree cutting. I ran a few ads in the local paper and I have 4 tree jobs lined up. The only problem is I've never cut a tree down nor do I own a bucket truck.

What I do have is a deer stand climber I've yet to use. I ended up getting it for Christmas and figure I might as well get some use out of it.

Any advice or suggestions?

I figure I'll hook the climber up and climb my way to the top of the tree. Just start cutting branches as I come up to them?


Anyone else run a tree business like this? Do you ever get out of your climber and hang on to those stubborn branches that just don't want to go?


Thanks for reading I look forward to the advice and suggestions


----------



## Zale (Apr 7, 2014)

Sounds like a solid plan. I use my deer stand climber all the time for removals and prunes. Good luck and please take some pictures.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 7, 2014)

Jeff is gonna love this


I gotta ask......are you serious??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 7, 2014)

I only use RealTree stands, they be the best. Be careful of those Chinese knockoffs on ebay and such.....


----------



## Newtreeman (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, I am being serious.

What kind of saws do you guys use?

I've been looking at a couple with 18" bars but not sure if that'll be to heavy or not.

Of course I will post pictures. It's always a kodiac moment when working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newtreeman (Apr 7, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> I only use RealTree stands, they be the best. Be careful of those Chinese knockoffs on ebay and such.....




I have the summit viper stand 


It's built really well and it should do the trick.


Not sure how I'll cut big trees because my climber can't go around some of them.

I guess I could buy some climbing sticks and a cheap hang on ?


I've got my work cut out for me I know. Just looking for tips and advice on how I should do the cutting


I don't want anything hitting houses and one tree job I have is right next to a nice house 

I'm also going to cut these trees late at night so the owners don't see me using a tree stand 

So if anyone can recommend me lights I'd appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-M (Apr 7, 2014)

A lot of pros use the Viper, pretty nice stand


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 7, 2014)

I sniff a troll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMcC (Apr 7, 2014)

Cheers!


----------



## Oak Savanna (Apr 7, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Como (Apr 7, 2014)

Just wondering where you get Insurance for this?


----------



## Hoowasat (Apr 7, 2014)

Newtreeman said:


> So if anyone can recommend me lights I'd appreciate it.


I use the Surefire 1200 lumens light attached to my Springfield M1A .308 ... so if I can't reach a limb, I just shoot it off the tree.


----------



## Hoowasat (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, it won't be the first time ...


----------



## millbilly (Apr 7, 2014)

That's a great idea, wish I would have thought of that. With all the work I have lined up I could start a second crew. I could send the guys out with one of their personal car and an old climber I got out in the shed


----------



## Newtreeman (Apr 7, 2014)

Como said:


> Just wondering where you get Insurance for this?



Insurance for what? You don't need insurance. If I get hurt I'll just sue the homeowners. 

I find it hilarious I come up with a great idea on how to cut trees down and everyone makes fun of me because they didn't think of it first.

Brb I don't need a $30,000 bucket truck
Brb I don't need $4,000 worth of saws
Brb I don't need a lot of things you think you need 


You guys are mirin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Dogg (Apr 7, 2014)

I would have never thought that there was someone out there who was cheaper than me.....
This has got to be a joke....


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 7, 2014)

This thread has hit a dead end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 7, 2014)

Those stands won't hold my weight so I just free climb. Kinda like that cat who had narcolepsy in the YouTube videos.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 7, 2014)

opcorn:Subscribed


----------



## Hoowasat (Apr 7, 2014)

Nope - I'm unsubscribing. Gotten to be a waste of time.


----------



## Newtreeman (Apr 7, 2014)

Black Dogg said:


> I would have never thought that there was someone out there who was cheaper than me.....
> This has got to be a joke....




I am trying to make a lot of money ya know?

Can't make money if you're out spending it.

Eventually I'll pay some no life's to do the work for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 7, 2014)

Newtreeman said:


> I am trying to make a lot of money ya know?
> 
> Can't make money if you're out spending it.
> 
> ...


You realize of course the site is showing you as a spammer to us mods.


----------



## Newtreeman (Apr 7, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> You realize of course the site is showing you as a spammer to us mods.




Am I posting to much?

What's the limit on posts then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 7, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> You realize of course the site is showing you as a spammer to us mods.



I am not a mod, but if I were this would be moved. Once I read the first post of this thread, I contained myself to not respond until now. Fun to read though but too stupid for Commercial and the op is too stupid to post here. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 7, 2014)

Newtreeman said:


> Am I posting to much?
> 
> What's the limit on posts then?
> 
> ...



Hope you have reached your limit,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Apr 7, 2014)

Wait a minute. This guy wasn't for real? I just got off the phone with Cabela's and ordered a awesome climbing stand.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 7, 2014)

Newtreeman said:


> *Am I posting to much?*
> 
> What's the limit on posts then?
> 
> ...


No, I don't know why it shows you as a spammer. The old software show you as a spammer if you posted a pic or link in the first 5 post. I checked IP's and actually know who you are.(I think)


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 7, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> No, I don't know why it shows you as a spammer. The old software show you as a spammer if you posted a pic or link in the first 5 post. I checked IP's and actually know who you are.(I think)



Oh!,,do tell!!!!!,,,,lol, if I guess will you tell us?
Jeff


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 7, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Oh!,,do tell!!!!!,,,,lol, if I guess will you tell us?
> Jeff


I might


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 7, 2014)

FTA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 7, 2014)

Nope and nope.


----------



## AW4130 (Apr 7, 2014)

Newtreeman said:


> I have the summit viper stand
> 
> 
> It's built really well and it should do the trick.
> ...


I know of a great place that sells silencers fer chainsawrs too buddy. They also make a great other verzion fer ye chipper once ye get a Lil bigger and get ye some money's Rollin in.


----------



## AW4130 (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh! An I fergot, screw the lights get ye some a them there night vision goggles from like I dunno, a surplus store er sumthin. Cuz I mean, the lights will jus be like havin a stage light on ya up there and thow a munky wrench in the whole in cog neto vibe it seems yet aimin fer! Climb, or well, "stand" safe buddy!


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Apr 7, 2014)

Treevet?


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 7, 2014)

Nope


----------



## ILikesEmGreen (Apr 7, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I sniff a troll
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trip Trap, Trip Trap, Trip Trap went the bridge...


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Apr 8, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> No, I don't know why it shows you as a spammer. The old software show you as a spammer if you posted a pic or link in the first 5 post. I checked IP's and actually know who you are.(I think)



SS.. Your a mod right? If you know it is someone dicking around behind another screen name based on the IP why not just pull there access... to both accounts. Or do you not have privileges like that? Ive only been a member for a year or so but I've seen alot of stupid antics going on lately, like childish crap, i can think of 4 instances just this week.. Kinda turns you off from the place in a way, if you know what I mean.. There should be a zero tolerance type of thing for fake profiles or childish nonsense.


----------



## treesmith (Apr 8, 2014)

I posted a sarcastic response to some dude wanting a modified 441 for cutting 4,000 5" trees a day and that ended up looking like a serious request..... I just don't know anymore


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 8, 2014)

Total troll, a member that misses the days of AA, trying to get stuff stirred up. To bad its so obvious!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2014)

jimmycrackcorn said:


> SS.. Your a mod right? If you know it is someone dicking around behind another screen name based on the IP why not just pull there access... to both accounts. Or do you not have privileges like that? Ive only been a member for a year or so but I've seen alot of stupid antics going on lately, like childish crap, i can think of 4 instances just this week.. Kinda turns you off from the place in a way, if you know what I mean.. There should be a zero tolerance type of thing for fake profiles or childish nonsense.


Yes I can remove him but he is not a spammer and he does not share another ip with others. so he is legit and I thought I knew who he was but I was wrong. I really don't know. But from the way he acts I'm sure he has been here before cause he is too comfortable here.


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 8, 2014)

I say its James looking for tips.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Apr 8, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Yes I can remove him but he is not a spammer and he does not share another ip with others. so he is legit and I thought I knew who he was but I was wrong. I really don't know. But from the way he acts I'm sure he has been here before cause he is too comfortable here.



Oh well.. Is what it is I guess..


----------



## stillhunter (Apr 8, 2014)

I believe EVERY climbing stand manufacturer includes a VERY noticeable warning w their included directions/safety literature about NOT using their stands for this purpose. Trimming limbs might be semi safe w common sense and a quality, reliable fall restraint ( or 2 ) but topping a tree from a climbing stand would be asking for trouble and a possible rescue situation or worse..........


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 8, 2014)

stillhunter said:


> I believe EVERY climbing stand manufacturer includes a VERY noticeable warning w their included directions/safety literature about NOT using their stands for this purpose. Trimming limbs might be semi safe w common sense and a quality, reliable fall restraint ( or 2 ) but topping a tree from a climbing stand would be asking for trouble and a possible rescue situation or worse..........


See Post #45. I believe the stand idea to be a huge improvement.(Or maybe a slower death).


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't always cut trees from a tree stand, but when I do I post about it on ArboristSite!!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 8, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> I don't always cut trees from a tree stand, but when I do I post about it on ArboristSite!!



opcorn:
Jeff,,


----------

